# ترنيمة قبله الخائن لاسامه منير والمعلم ابراهيم عياد



## shadymokhles (18 مارس 2007)

*درامة ازاعية عن قصة التلميذ الخائن " يهوذا الاسخريوطي "
بطولة المزيع :اسامة منير
المعلم:ابراهيم عياد 
وباقة من الفنانين......
الشريط جميل جدا جدا .....​

                     التحميل

http://www.4shared.com/file/7814375/8d73e132/__online.html

الشريط عباره عن قصه مثل قصه يهوزا الاسخريوطي بطريه مبسطه 
انتظر لحظات حتي يتم ظهور الشريط التي يتم تحميل الشريط منه​​*​


----------



## اللة محبة (18 مارس 2007)

انا مش عارفة احمل الشريط يالريت حد يساعدنى ويقولى ازاى احملة


----------



## shadymokhles (18 مارس 2007)

اختى العزيزه اولا دى ترنيمة من شريط 
حضرتك تضغطى على الرابط وهتلاقى فى وسط الصفحه مربعين واحد صغير والتانى كبير اكتبى فيمهم اى 
اهداء او اى رد
وبعدين حضرتك اضغطى على كلمة(add comment)
هتلاقى ظهرت فى نصف الصفحه كلمة Download file  اضغطى على الكلمه سيتم جارى التجميل

ارجوا حضرتك تكونى فهمتى ازاى تتم عملية التحميل

وشكررررررررررا


----------



## men@ elgm@l (19 مارس 2007)

10/10

ممتاز جداً


----------



## shadymokhles (19 مارس 2007)

*شكرا يامينا​*


----------



## shadyos (22 مارس 2007)

الشريط ده افضل عمل مسيحي قبطي انا سمعته 
الرب يبارك العاملين في ويباركك يا shadymokhles


----------



## خادم العهد الجديد (22 مارس 2007)

عمل جميل شكرا


----------



## moro2000 (21 مارس 2008)

*رد على: ترنيمة قبله الخائن لاسامه منير والمعلم ابراهيم عياد*

merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## moro2000 (21 مارس 2008)

*رد على: ترنيمة قبله الخائن لاسامه منير والمعلم ابراهيم عياد*

اللينك مش شغال:a82:


----------



## رورارورا (21 مارس 2008)

*رد على: ترنيمة قبله الخائن لاسامه منير والمعلم ابراهيم عياد*

el link dah mesh ha3'al please another leink anazel meno


----------



## mixolllgy (25 مارس 2008)

*رد على: ترنيمة قبله الخائن لاسامه منير والمعلم ابراهيم عياد*

ربنا يسوع المسيح ينور طريقنا


----------



## mixolllgy (25 مارس 2008)

*رد على: ترنيمة قبله الخائن لاسامه منير والمعلم ابراهيم عياد*

صلولى ياجماعة واطلبو  ان ربنا يسامحنى


----------



## mixolllgy (25 مارس 2008)

*رد على: ترنيمة قبله الخائن لاسامه منير والمعلم ابراهيم عياد*

اللينك مش شغاااااااااااااااااااااااااااال


----------



## mixolllgy (25 مارس 2008)

*رد على: ترنيمة قبله الخائن لاسامه منير والمعلم ابراهيم عياد*

:a82:


----------



## احلى ديانة (25 مارس 2008)

*رد على: ترنيمة قبله الخائن لاسامه منير والمعلم ابراهيم عياد*

الف شكر ليك يا غالى على الترنيمة وفى انتظار كل جديدك


----------



## بنت الفادى (25 مارس 2008)

*رد على: ترنيمة قبله الخائن لاسامه منير والمعلم ابراهيم عياد*

الينك  مش شغال​


----------

